# chihuahua breading!!! help!!!



## maz900 (Mar 22, 2011)

my bitch chihuahua has jus done it with another male chihuahua im wondering if she is defo going to be pregnant? the locked together for about 10 mins but prior to this he was trying to get it in for ages and kept doing her back will he have used all up is sperm? how long does it take him to re-fill?

thanks


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Have you researched breeding? It's not an easy job you know and you need to really research first. Chi pregnancy and birth is full of pitfalls. I'll leave it to an experienced breeder to help you out.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Since this is your first post on the site, I wanted to say hello~ and ask if you would introduce yourself and your chi and perhaps provide a little information about her. I think this would be helpful to get to know each other. The folks here are all very devoted chi lovers, mostly pet chis who are our family members, but with a few ladies who show professionally and a very few who are chihuahua breeders. 

To undertake "breeding" of the smallest of all dog breeds is very serious and requires a tremendous amount of education prior to the process. It can be quite dangerous and even life threatening to the female. There are also many genetic problems which must be investigated in the female and the male to prevent passing on numerous health issues to future pups. 

You may be addressing an accidental breeding, but the limited information given indicates perhaps you are attempting an intentional mating of your little girl.. If so, I urge you to read all of the detailed posts on our forum that address the importance of health testing, proper diet and conditioning, breed standards, etc. when considering whether or not to breed.

It is not my intention to avoid answering your original questions, but I wanted to let you know that we are a community of chihuahua people who are so committed to these little guys that sometimes others may not understand how "protective" we can be about them. Many here are involved in chi rescue of abandoned and unwanted pups which is often the result of breeding without the benefit of the education and health testing that we encourage and support.

Again, hello and welcome to the group.. Please tell us about your little girl and post pics.. as we all love chi pics.. I personally share my home and life with 9 wonderful chis and have adored the breed for 20 years. Blessings, Deb


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I too look forward to know a little more about your girl. 

Very well put Deb. Thank you for jumping in.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

chideb said:


> Since this is your first post on the site, I wanted to say hello~ and ask if you would introduce yourself and your chi and perhaps provide a little information about her. I think this would be helpful to get to know each other. The folks here are all very devoted chi lovers, mostly pet chis who are our family members, but with a few ladies who show professionally and a very few who are chihuahua breeders.
> 
> To undertake "breeding" of the smallest of all dog breeds is very serious and requires a tremendous amount of education prior to the process. It can be quite dangerous and even life threatening to the female. There are also many genetic problems which must be investigated in the female and the male to prevent passing on numerous health issues to future pups.
> 
> ...



Very well said Deb, I agree completely 

Welcome to the board and please do introduce yourself in the Newbie area ;-)


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Deb, a wonderful informative post.

Please do introduce yourself, and we'll take it one step at a time.


----------



## 4syth (Apr 24, 2010)

I personally think if you cant spell breeding you shouldnt be doing it 

Jenna


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

4syth said:


> I personally think if you cant spell breeding you shouldnt be doing it
> 
> Jenna


That wasn't necessary, Jenna. 

This person came here to learn and while it's clear from their first post that they're inexperienced and may not be apt to breed - they came here to be informed.

Rude comments like this wont do anything but scare them off and if they're as inept to breed as it appears, well it wont make for a very good puppy life now will it.


----------



## 4syth (Apr 24, 2010)

I agree my post was rude and I apologize to the OP. 

I hope my comment does not scare the OP away and that was not my intention as this is a wonderful forum.

I would love to see pics of your chihuahua as well and again I apologize for my unhelpful and rude comment.


Jenna



> Amandarose531 Quote:
> Originally Posted by 4syth
> I personally think if you cant spell breeding you shouldnt be doing it
> 
> ...


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

It almost seems to be a troll post to me. I apologize if it's not. But honestly, it seems that way.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

maz900 said:


> my bitch chihuahua has jus done it with another male chihuahua im wondering if she is defo going to be pregnant? the locked together for about 10 mins but prior to this he was trying to get it in for ages and kept doing her back will he have used all up is sperm? how long does it take him to re-fill?
> 
> thanks


This is spring break for alot of the kiddos out there.  

Having said that, I agree that Deb's post was super nice and helpful!! Good job Deb.

To try and answer your question.... yes, a pregnancy is possible after a tie. If you don't separate them, he will likely mount and tie with her several times over the next few days until she's no longer receptive. Count forward 63 days from the first tie to get an estimate on when pups will be due.

I urge you to learn as much as possible as you can about taking care of a pregnant bitch and the prenatal vet care she will require. 

There are some very strong opinions here on breeding, which is typical of most message boards. If you google "dog breeding" you should be able to find a lot of information.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

chideb said:


> Since this is your first post on the site, I wanted to say hello~ and ask if you would introduce yourself and your chi and perhaps provide a little information about her. I think this would be helpful to get to know each other. The folks here are all very devoted chi lovers, mostly pet chis who are our family members, but with a few ladies who show professionally and a very few who are chihuahua breeders.
> 
> To undertake "breeding" of the smallest of all dog breeds is very serious and requires a tremendous amount of education prior to the process. It can be quite dangerous and even life threatening to the female. There are also many genetic problems which must be investigated in the female and the male to prevent passing on numerous health issues to future pups.
> 
> ...



VERY well-said!!! :hello1:
parts of your post should be cut and pasted in EVERY new participants first post..... we love our little ones! 

BTW, welcome to the forum and hope to see lots and lots of pics of your little ones...


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes some pictures would be nice !


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, what a nice welcome Deb. So glad to see this intead of what used to go on. I saw the word 'breeding' and cringed, but your welcome was spot on.

Welcome to the forum. I hope you post pics and stay to learn as much as you can.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

svdreamer said:


> Wow, what a nice welcome Deb. So glad to see this intead of what used to go on. I saw the word 'breeding' and cringed, but your welcome was spot on.
> 
> Welcome to the forum. I hope you post pics and stay to learn as much as you can.



I completely agree. I saw the title and cringed as well. So glad to see that the forum is back on the welcoming track.


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a recipe for breading deep fried kitten wings but none for chi's. :coolwink:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

gBOYsc2 said:


> I have a recipe for breading deep fried kitten wings but none for chi's. :coolwink:


Please be polite in your threads


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

4syth said:


> I personally think if you cant spell breeding you shouldnt be doing it
> 
> Jenna


lol! 

IM NOT EVEN GOING TO COMMENT ON THIS BUT GOOD LUCK LOL


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry I wasn't trying to be impolite. It's a harmless joke.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

We do have to keep in mind here that there are members here from all over the world so there can be a language barrier and some may not speak/write english very well ;-)


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

4syth said:


> I agree my post was rude and I apologize to the OP.
> 
> I hope my comment does not scare the OP away and that was not my intention as this is a wonderful forum.
> 
> ...


Good for you, Jenna. So many people can't admit when they've made a mistake. Good for you! 



tricializ said:


> It almost seems to be a troll post to me. I apologize if it's not. But honestly, it seems that way.


I had that same thought, Tricia. Guess time will tell...


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Yoshismom said:


> We do have to keep in mind here that there are members here from all over the world so there can be a language barrier and some may not speak/write english very well ;-)


That is very true. Plus I am severely dyslexic and I know my spelling would be off the wall if it wasn't for spell check!! Even if I knew how to spell it I write it out wrong a ton of times! Everybody is different and hopefully they have come here for help that we can give them for their precious Chi! :hello1:


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

gBOYsc2 said:


> Sorry I wasn't trying to be impolite. It's a harmless joke.


Honestly, I thought the same thing--it was just funny (not meant to be mean or harmful).


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i have no answer for you my buster is just 7 months but this has my attention ill continue to read to see more about your little chih girl hopeing youll send some pics of both chihs are they the same size?is this a breeding you wanted? has she ever had a litter before?thanks


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Well looks like it has been done so we must try to help in any way we can so the OP can be well informed and Momma and pups will be OK. Would love alittle more info though.

Welcome to board BTW


----------

